# Ideal Loisirs Track..?



## rdm95 (May 8, 2008)

I've never seen this type of track, atleast not with the "Loisirs", whatever that means.. Basically nothing on eBay and Google only gave me a couple videos in a language I don't understand..lol Any info on it would be appreciated..


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Patent US20140335759 - Slot car with spin-out recovery system - Google Patente

It's a bit hard to read, as it's translated from French. The cars designed for this set do not have a normal guide pin. The guides for this set are shaped like an inverted T. The cars cannot de-slot. The gimmick is the power cuts off to the car if it reaches a certain angle to the rail, and will sit for a predetermined amount of time to simulate the time it would take to reset the car for a spin out. That's what I got from the link I found
, anyways. By the way, loisirs translates to hobby in French.


----------



## FullyLoaded (Apr 19, 2006)

From my slot car days...I think this was around 1990 or so, Ideal attempted to bring their slot car line back to the North American market. The sets gave you two extra car bodies, they used modified original Ideal TCR molds such as the 1979 Firebird T/A but with an oversized chrome motor added. It is a little confusing as they used the Ideal TCR name on slotted track. As mentioned above, the drawback was the cars couldn't be used on other track without major modification to the guide pin or plastic guide flag. The track looked like the European French Ideal slotted system. Really weird attempt which didn't go anywhere. I have no idea why they tried as Marchon MR-1 was considered the lower cost choice for HO slot racing compared to Tomy AFX and Tyco at the time. One last thing was the price point on the sets weren't much cheaper. I remember finding a set on Clearance and then flipping it after taking a look what was inside. The chassis was a slotted version updated with a can Mabuchi motor similar to what the Tomy Turbo chassis used. 

I did a little digging via Google, this was actually under the Majorette line-up. Here is a link to the Firebird I mentioned: Majorette 5610 Pontiac Firebird " Hollywood Daredevils " Red / Yellow / White - HOSlotCars - The Place for collectors of HO Scale Slot Cars 

Earlier Ideal TCR versions that came slotless and slotted: Ideal TCR 47423 Pontiac Firebird Trans Am Yellow / Red - HOSlotCars - The Place for collectors of HO Scale Slot Cars

Set photo thanks to HOSlotCars.com: Majorette Sets Hollywood Daredevils - HOSlotCars - The Place for collectors of HO Scale Slot Cars_


----------



## rdm95 (May 8, 2008)

I don't see anything different about the shape of the slot in the track other than maybe being a bit wider than say Tyco or AFX..?


----------



## FullyLoaded (Apr 19, 2006)

The guide pin on those Majorette Ideal TCR slotted chassis was about double the size thus the increase width of the slot in the later slotted Ideal track as you showed. I have no idea why the change. I would assume Tyco and Tomy cars would run on that track without any major problems but you couldn't run the Majorette cars on Tyco or Tomy track due to the huge guide pin. The pin was not a simple change either.


I think in the past those Majorette Ideal TCR slotted cars have been discussed here on the boards. They used some older Ideal TCR molds and some newer ones such as a 1994 Mustang GT. They weren't common in the stores and I recall finding the set I examined and then promptly traded it.


----------

